# Red rash around mouth from Thrush?



## Nantucket (May 2, 2007)

Has anyone else's babies ever had a red rash around the mouth?.... I thought it was from thrush since it started right around the time I noticed DS's diaper rash getting redder in his anus and when we went to the ped, yup, it was thrush.... Will the rash go away when the thrush goes away?...

i've noticed some other red spots with tiny bumps kind of like baby acne on his cheeks but not sure if it's from the thrush or not....

now, I'm concerned with how to treat the red rash... we've been treating the thrush with GSE and upped doses of probiotics, been using diluted GSE on his anus along with Balmex but haven't used the GSE or the Balmex near his mouth. ..

any suggestions?... TIA!!


----------



## kelluna (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like drool rash to me (from excess drool with teething). My babe has the same, and I keep it moisturized, but it doesn't help too much. I didn't think it was much to be worried about, but I'm new at this, so I don't know.







Good luck!


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

That sounds like exactly what DS has (5 months old) he drools like crazy though and has the red anus thing going on too. I had read, though, that this was a typical "pre teething" symptom so hadn't worried. I haven't noticed anything different about the inside of his mouth to indicate thrush and I've not had any issues with my body... Hmmmm. Hoping its just drool rash for you!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Red rashes around the outside of the mouth and anus could mean a food sensitivity or allergy.


----------



## Nantucket (May 2, 2007)

Hmmmm.... thanks everybody for your posts... he's only a month old so it can't be teething.....

I can't figure out what the food allergy could be too... will have to give it some thought... i thought originally that the red bum was due to thrush...


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Yeast diaper rashes usually look like red, splotchy (maybe) dots around the entire diaper area. It isn't normally concentrated around the anus. I wonder if the GSE could be causing the allergic reaction. Highly acidic foods are notorious for causing reactions and grapefruit seed extract is highly acidic. The other most common cuplrits are dairy, soy and wheat.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

My dd1 had this with increased mucous production as an older baby from a dairy reaction. Can you cut out dairy and see if that helps?


----------

